# Post-neutering problem. Need advice.



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Hi. I am new here. I love reading anything and everything about chihuahuas. My "Pablo" is 13 months old, and I just love him so much.
I'm hoping someone can give me some advice. He was neutered more than 3 months ago, and ever since his penis sticks out 1/4 to 1/2 inch at all times. I have called the vet twice and had Pablo evaluated twice. The vet said she has not run into this problem before and that the problem has nothing to do with the neutering (even though this wasn't a problem prior). I have followed her advice: warm washcloth soaks to try to work the penis back into the sheath...the effect does not last, then keeping the fur trimmed so it didn't get in the way of the penis going back in, then I tried ky jelly as recommended. Nothing has worked. My concern isn't so much the appearance, but I am afraid of possible infection, as well as dry patches occasionally. I feel like my vet thinks I am pest. If anyone has ever encountered or heard of this kind of problem, please let me know.
Thanks.


----------



## Pangos_Mum (Mar 16, 2004)

Hey Maureen I want to welcome you and Pablo to the group. I understand that this might be frustrating and of course a huge concern so I am going to give you some advice. Get a new vet for Pablo. If you sense that she is thinking you are a pest~than take Pablo elsewhere. The main concern is the well being of little Pablo, and if she doesn't want to be bothered with questions about him than find someone who will help you find out what's going on with your little angel. I know my vet and I talk alot because I love to ask questions and he has no problem letting me know the answers~which is comforting. What I really like is the fact is that if he doesn't know the answer to something he will do the research and get back to me ASAP. 
The concern you have with Pablo should be taking seriously, because sounds like the bulbous glands of the penis have managed to engorge outside of the prepuce, which makes it difficult, or impossible, for the penis to retract. This can lead to problems if the situation isn't corrected. It is very important to get Pablo to another vet to get another opinion, and to try to get it taking care of. I really hope that this helps and hope that little Pablo will be back to his normal little self soon. :wave: :wave: 

Take Care!!!


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

*Sorry to hear about Pablo.....I agree this should be looked at. Your concerns mentioned are valid. I never heard of that. Please keep me posted. THANKS*


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Thanks for the advice. I will definitely visit a different vet. And soon. I will keep you folks posted. Maureen


----------



## [email protected] (May 10, 2004)

hi maureen, i am having the same problem with elmo. He was neutred 10 dyas ago and since then his penis is out most of the time. I told the vet who said he was just excited but i insisted that it wasn't the reason. Anyway, she fobbed me off saying it was nothing to worry about. Then a couple of days ago i heard him yelp and he had cut his penis!!! Im guessing he had caught it on something. It was bleeding but forutunately he soon forgot about it and it doesnt seem to bother him. Its now day 10 after the surgery and i have to say his peni is out as much so im hoping it was just a short term problem. I recommend you go to a different vet as this can cause problems for your chi especially if he cuts it like Elmo!!!


----------



## NoahFL (May 14, 2004)

What Pangos_mum said is correct. This is something that shouldn't be taken lightly. I go to www.vetinfo.com a lot when I have a problem with my pets. I came across this article.



> Penis unable to retract
> 
> Question: Hi dr Richards
> 
> ...


I don't mean to scare you, but I'd recommend another vet for a 2nd opinion. Keep us posted!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

It seems like you guys got great advise already. If your vet is making you feel like you are just a bother, its time for a new vet! It would be like if your doctor made you feel like that. Maybe they dont want to admit they made a mistake? 
Always go on your gut feeling...if you think somthing is wrong, you should have the right to express your concerns without feeling like you are being pushy.
Good luck and please let us know what happens!!!!!
-Jessica


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Thanks everyone for your replies and advice, and thanks Gembabe and good luck with Elmo. Pablo has appt with a new vet this coming up Friday (We've been on vacation to Virginia the past 2 weeks-chihuahuas are great travelers!). I will keep you posted.

This is a great site...such sweet people and precious doggies.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

Just a follow up note: I took Pablo to the new vet last week. Initially she was baffled by his condition, and thought that maybe he sustained nerve damage from the neutering. She recommended to just leave it alone since it wasn't irritated or inflamed. She called me a couple days later with some new information: Paraphimosis, a rare condition which is inability to retract the penis into the prepuce. Usually caused by inflammation and narrowing of the foreskin due to trauma (?neutering), fur tucked inside, or after mating. The only problem with this diagnosis is that Pablo has never had visible swelling or irritation. 
While at the vet, she manipulated the penis out to the bulbus(sp) quite easily and then easily got it to go all the way back in (for about 2 seconds). And what's weird is that I've recently noticed that only the very tip is peeking out now, so maybe she fixed it, lol.
While doing some research on the internet I came across a couple possible treatment optionsreputioplasty=lengthening of the prepuce; or myorrhaphy=shortening of the prepreputial or retractor penis muscle. 
For now I will just monitor, and will report any concerns to the vet. The appearance doesn't bother me, and I think Pablo likes the look (just kidding).


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

Thank you for the update, let us know if anything changes!


----------

